

Introducing Elevision - kylebragger
http://elevision.tumblr.com/post/44720961732/introducing-elevision

======
jmathai
It says my browser (Firefox Nightly) isn't supported :(

When going to Elevision's main site I get redirected to
<https://www.elevision.com/sorry/browser/ff>

------
jmadsen
It's always worth a moment to look at anything that helps independent "X"
efforts use the internet to 1) compete against the Universal Plastic Culture
of our modern society and 2) do it in a realistic manner - stuff has to be
paid for

I'll prolly only be an occasional user, but that's the whole point of crowd-
funding and the like

------
bazzargh
Atomfilms tried to build a business on short films a long time ago - I
remember watching Aardman shorts on there, must have been 2001? But with an
advertising revenue model, they ended up focussing on comedy clips to get the
traffic, then the whole shebang was bought up by MTV.

Good luck to them though.

------
whichdan
Small suggestion: Change "My Films" to "Sign Up" if the user isn't logged in.

Also, consider offering an email newsletter? I'd be interested in a monthly
digest of new videos.

------
fralluo
Firefox 19 doesn't seem to be supported either. These guys don't know what
they're doing...

~~~
jlodwick
We chose not to support Firefox because we didn't want to use Flash or OGG
Vorbis. But upon reading your comment I looked into it and apparently there is
now limited FF support for H.264, which we will investigate. Thanks.

